# New Holland 7308 bucket



## Richard Slagle (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a NH 7308 front loader attachment on a NH TC30 tractor.

The bucket keeps folding downward even when there is no load in the bucket. None of the cylinders are leaking. I have to keep tapping the control stick to keep it in place. I just need some input on items to check.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Richard, welcome to the tractor forum.

Two possibilities that I can think of: 1) Your control valve is leaking fluid internally allowing fluid to move the bucket cylinders, or 2) Your bucket cylinders are leaking internally, fluid is leaking past the piston seals inside the cylinder. 

1) Stroke your bucket cylinders all the way out and disconnect hoses from the stroked-out end of the cylinders then apply pressure again...if fluid comes out the open port, your piston seals are leaking. 

2) If you disconnect the bucket hoses from the control valve, you can see if the valve is leaking. If you have quick-connects, they have a check valve to prevent leakage, you will have you to remove the quick connect from the valve.


----------



## Richard Slagle (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ll keep you updated on my progress. It might be a week or two when I can get to my property and try out your advice.


----------



## TractorNoobie (10 mo ago)

Richard Slagle said:


> I’ll keep you updated on my progress. It might be a week or two when I can get to my property and try out your advice.


Hi Richard,

I am having the same issue with my 7308. Were you ever able to solve your issue?

best,

david


----------



## rick48446 (8 mo ago)

I am having the same issue with my 7308 loader, did anyone figure out what the problem is? I am about to pull my cylinders and have them rebuilt. The bucket on mine leaks down/uncurls even with the quick disconnects disconnected.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Since this post is over 2 years old, I would say that we are not getting a reply on it........


----------

